# Gutted - my German Shep just dropped dead tonight



## PhilGT

I am totally distraught. I came home from work as normal today at 545pm. My wife had been home for an hour and my 8 year old German Shep had bee acting totally normal. 

I gave her her food, same time as every other day. She started to eat it outside and I went upstairs to change out of my suit. Literally 1 minute later I heard this almighty howling. My wife shouted up theres something wrong with the dog. By the time I got down, 10 seconds after the howling had started I watched her take her last breath. 

She had keeled over onto her side, eyes open and tongue out. Urine on the ground from where she lay. My wife had watched her and once she fell over she didnt move. So it didnt seem like a fit. I can only assume a massive heart attack? Post mortem is due tomorrow from the vet.

But if anyone out there can shed some light please do. I cant stop bawling my eyes out. Dont know what to do. In such shock as she went so quick. Zero medical history of any conditions. She was always very healthy. 

RIP my beautiful Sasha - you will be missed forever.









I am a long time viewer of this forum so please forgive me that this is only my first proper post but if anyone can help me get through this it will be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## msvette2u

I am not sure what happened either, but you can take her to a veterinarian for a necropsy which may determine why she died.
I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## NancyJ

I am so sorry. I understand your pain and hope you get some closure from the vet.
So hard when you don't see it coming. But in some respects she did not wind up suffering with whatever killed her.


----------



## kiya

I'm so very sorry you lost your girl. We all know how heart breaking it is.


----------



## PhilGT

Thank you all for your comments so far. At least I know she didnt go through too much pain and at least I was at home to see it happen. Would have been much worse had I come home to find her.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss. Hopefully the necropsy will give you some answers and help with closure. Please take comfort in the wonderful memories you shared...


----------



## Stosh

What a shock- I'm so sorry! I can't imagine how horrible that was to go through. You may have read from Josie/Zeus that her 6 mos old pup Odin died that same way recently. You'll have more answers tomorrow...it's going to be a long night for you and your wife. I'm so very sorry


----------



## Franksmom

So sorry to hear about your loss. Please let us know what you find out from the vet.


----------



## sagelfn

I'm very sorry for your loss. I hope the vet's answers can bring you some peace.


----------



## JanaeUlva

Awful. Hope they can determine the cause. It won't bring her back but eases the helplessness a person feels from not knowing why. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## TMarie

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always difficult when we lose them, but even more when it is so sudden, with no warning.

Please take care.


----------



## Jax08

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope the vet can give you some answers. RIP Sasha.


----------



## selzer

I am sorry. I wonder if it was an aneurism. Not sure if GSDs get them often. A friend's dog, a newfie died quick like that, and that was what it was. I hope the vet has answers for you.


----------



## clearcreekranch

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Snickelfritz

How terrible,  I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Sasha.


----------



## PhilGT

Yes I will let you all know as soon as I hear from the vet.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry. This happened to one of my fosters, a 1.5 year old pup. He suddenly started screaming and 60 seconds later he was dead. He was a healthy and energetic dog before that. It happened on Friday night and the vet said that it was too late for a necropsy on Monday. We never found out what happened.
It was a shock, we loved this pup. I am glad you will find some answers for your dog.


----------



## Stosh

Forgive me if this is hurtful or inappropriate...but it is best to keep her body chilled if you can for the necropsy to be accurate. I don't know if you can bring yourself to do this, but putting her in a bathtub with ice would be one way.


----------



## PhilGT

I had her left at the vet within an hour of it happening. They are doing the post mortem tomorrow morning so I also assume they will store her body as appropriate. The vet who does it wasnt on tonight but is in first thing tomorrow so there should be no more than 16 hours or since the time of death. The vet said they would ring me first thing tomorrow morning as soon as their checks were completed.


----------



## Stosh

I was wondering if you had done that but didn't want to presume. When you said tonight I didn't know what time of night it is for you. Please let us know.


----------



## PhilGT

Sorry yes, should have said, I am in N Ireland, UK, so she died about 6PM UK time.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I'm so sorry for your loss. How terrible for you and your wife.


----------



## Samba

I am so sorry you lost your girl. That must have been horribly shocking. Those of us who have been loved by a German Shepherd certainly share your pain.


----------



## Miikkas mom

Very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Good_Karma

Wow, that is just beyond terrible, I am so very, very sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine what might have happened, but I am sure from the love that is evident in your posts that your dog lived the best life she possibly could have.


----------



## DharmasMom

I am so very sorry for your loss. Hopefully the vet will be able to give you some answers. RIP Sasha. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## PhilGT

My beautiful girl - I miss you terribly. Thank you for all the amazing memories.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I am so sorry for your loss Phil. I just lost my 6 month old puppy about a month ago. I know exactly what you and your wife are going through.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## LARHAGE

My condolences, what a pretty girl Sasha was.


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Samba

A beautiful girl, she was.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Phil my heart goes out to you and your wife.Your girl was beautiful and obviously was very much loved by you and your wife. I hope you get some answers that will help but losing a beloved pet is incredibly difficult ,please take care.


----------



## KZoppa

i'm so sorry for your loss. I cant imagine how scary that must have been. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

What a horrible shock. I am so sorry. My heart aches every time I read about the loss of one of our beloved pets. She was a beautiful girl.

Please keep us posted on the results. Take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## codmaster

Wow! What a tragedy - you have our deepest sympathy! A very small comfort as some have said is at least that your dog did not suffer very much!


----------



## Davey Benson




----------



## PhilGT

I'm extremely touched by all your warm words. It's been just over 5 hours since she passed away and I'm still in shock at the moment. The love from a German Sheperd is so special and unique.


----------



## lisgje

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog! she reminds me of Shane. Both beautiful long haired dogs. You are in my prayers. Lisa


----------



## malinois_16

Sorry for your loss. 

I had two dogs go like this. My Rottie who was older suddenly just screamed and fell over. Necropsy was hemangiosarcoma which had ruptured on his heart/spleen. 

My Shepherd at 7 months old did this as well but he had liver/ kidney failure from the 2007 menu foods recall. 

I hope the vet is able to find out what happened. My friends dog died like this and he wouldnt get a necropsy so we all wonder and still do on what happened. I find its easier on me to know what happened.


----------



## Linzi

Phil,i am so sorry.Sleep well beautiful Sasha,until you meet again.
Love Linzi xx


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I am very sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## bellamia

sorry cant help u with any info, just saw this, sending hugs to u and ur wife. RIP little doggie.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder

I'm so so sorry that Sasha has left you so suddenly. I can't imagine how horrifying that must have been to you and your wife... My heart aches just thinking about it. I hope you are able to get some answers from the vet, and that you are able to find some closure and peace with the fact that she at least didn't suffer long. 

She was a very beautiful dog. I'm sure she will always have a place in your hearts just for her.


----------



## onyx'girl

Sasha was beautiful. I am _so_ sorry for you and your wife's loss. Run free at the Bridge, gorgeous girl.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

What a beautiful girl Sasha was. I'm so very sorry your loss. My heart aches every time I read about the losses of one of our GSD. I will keep you and your wife in my prayers. My your girl RIP. You will meet her again one day. Until then I hope you find peace in your hearts. Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Thank you for posting the pictures of Sasha. She was indeed beautiful. Every dog deserves to be loved the way you loved Sasha. She was a very lucky girl. I am so very sorry for you loss and pray you get the answers that you need.

Hugs!
Jan


----------



## MrsMiaW

Sasha was beautiful. I am so sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## idahospud49

Sasha was a gorgeous girl. I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my first shepherd unexpectedly back in October. One of the hardest things I have ever experienced. It is obvious Sasha was well loved.


----------



## KSdogowner

I am so very sorry to hear of Sasha's passing. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

This is so awful that words fail me, but I am so sorry about your dog.


----------



## Draugr

OMG how horrible :'(

It's terrible when things like this happen so suddenly. I know 8 is elderly but that's still way too soon. Far too soon to pass, especially when she was in such good health. I hope the vet can find some answers. That has always helped me in the past, knowing what happened.


----------



## bianca

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## lovethebreed

Oh my gosh, our hearts are with you. She was a lovely girl.


----------



## katieliz

i am so very sorry for your loss. beautiful, beautiful girl.


----------



## blehmannwa

I'm in tears for you and the loss of your companion.


----------



## Stosh

Gorgeous gorgeous girl. Rest in peace sweet Sasha


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

What a beautiful girl and I am so very sorry .


----------



## robinhuerta

I am very sorry for your loss....


----------



## PhilGT

3am here. Can't sleep. Can't stop crying. Miss her so much. Dunno how I'm gonna go into work today.


----------



## Rerun

I am so so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl and it's obvious she was loved and will be missed.


----------



## marielrowland

We all feel your sorrow because we either know what it is like/or fear, to lose the incredible love our beautiful GSDs so willingly gives us. So sorry for your sudden loss


----------



## AddieGirl

I am so sorry for your tragic loss. I hope you and your wife are able to focus on the happy memories of your beautiful girl during this difficult time. Take care.


----------



## cta

i'm so sorry for your loss she was a beautiful girl. i can't imagine how you feel right now. i hope that you find some closure from the vet and find some comfort in the many fond memories you have from the past 8 years. thank you for allowing us to help you get through this difficult time.


----------



## PhilGT

Can't thank you all enough again. I'm overwhelmed buy the response to this thread. 

My wife and I are expecting our first baby in 8 weeks and I was so looking forward to our child growing up with our Sasha. But now she's gone even thinking to the future I can't get a puppy again with a new baby. Would be hard to get a rehome / rescue gsd as I wouldn't have had time to ensure trusting it with a wee baby. 

Why did this have to happen now, just so unfair


----------



## krtemt

Sorry for your loss. I am just now discovering the love of a GSD and I cant imagine what it would be like to loss her. My dad had a dog pass away while we were at work and school. We came home to him dead, the only thing that we could think of is we should of been home when he passed, because he was all alone. 

Sasha knew she was loved, she had had two wonderful people in her life that made her feel loved. Its going to be rough, especially if she has been your GSD for her entire 8 years. She was part of your family. Grieve, but also celebrate the good times that you had with Sasha. You and your wife are in my prayers.


----------



## Stosh

Congratulations on the baby! I'm sure you'll have a gsd that will help raise him or her when the time is right. Nothing like two 'pups' at once


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Phil, I did get a rescue (shelter)GSD, when my youngest was 2 years old. My other kids were 6 and 11. The dog was 2 years old when I got her, so she and my son are the same age - both 13 years old now. They did grow up together - so it really doesn't have to be a puppy. They have had 11 years of bonding time. The dog has always been wonderful with my kids. 

Allow yourself time to grieve. You will be ready to welcome a new dog into your heart, when the time is right. For now - look forward to the upcoming joyous arrival of your new baby. Congratulations. That is so awesome. I'm sure Sasha will be smiling down on you.


----------



## Debbieg

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Sasha. I went through this with my Eli when he was 8..... So hard. We will be reunited with them again.


----------



## Samba

I am sure the right dog will come along when the time is right. Sasha will see to it.

When my son was an infant, I took in a stray collie mix even though we couldn't have a pet in the apartment. She immediately chose to sleep under the crib. One night she awakened us to a fire started in the neighboring apartment. We had to eventually find her a home. I always thought of her as an angel. 

You obviously loved your girl very much. Life will bring you more love in another form. Grieving is painful though. I still miss my best friend. Some are so very special. It is hard to understand it all.


----------



## ElvisP

Wow, Phil ... so sorry for the loss. Take as much time as you need to recover from this loss. It could take 6 months or 2 years or more but you'll know when the time is right to move on. Good luck with the vet tomorrow and, again, I really sorry for your loss.


----------



## PhilGT

It's just ruined me to best honest. She was my best friend.


----------



## Mary&Stella

I am so sorry for your loss. Soon you will be able to remember the good times. Time will heal all wounds. Great big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## hobbsie711

Phil I am so sorry for your loss. I lost Maverick my Yellow Lab last month. I took him home when he was 6 weeks old. He was 7 years old. I know how the hole in your heart feels and I am so terribly sorry. I'd be lying if I said the pain goes away but it gets easier to manage. I'm an Ex US Marine and a police officer and I'm not ashamed to say I cried myself to sleep over losing him several times. Went home halfway through a shift at work a couple of weeks ago because I couldn't focus. It's hard I'm here if you need to talk.


----------



## PhilGT

hobbsie711 said:


> Phil I am so sorry for your loss. I lost Maverick my Yellow Lab last month. I took him home when he was 6 weeks old. He was 7 years old. I know how the hole in your heart feels and I am so terribly sorry. I'd be lying if I said the pain goes away but it gets easier to manage. I'm an Ex US Marine and a police officer and I'm not ashamed to say I cried myself to sleep over losing him several times. Went home halfway through a shift at work a couple of weeks ago because I couldn't focus. It's hard I'm here if you need to talk.


Thanks. I am not ashamed either to admit that I cried most of last night. I cant help thinking about this time yesterday she was still here, all ok and her normal happy self. As you say time does help heal so perhaps this time next week I might feel a bit better.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so very sorry for your loss I have lost 4 gsd's that I had since puppyhood, lost a couple of cats, just this week, my 19 year old cockatiel just keeled over dead

Sure he was only a bird, but when you have an animal for any length of time, they are just never 'here' long enough(

Does time heal all wounds? Honestly I don't think so, there is always that pang of hurt there when we think about them..

Hang in there Phil, I hope in time, you will find another girl to make you smile.


----------



## Eiros

Oh gosh, that's terrible. She was beautiful and must have had a great life.


----------



## Judahsmom

Phil, I am so sorry for your loss. Last August 23, my mixed wgsd [Bear] died. I took him to the vets on Fri saying he just wasn't his usual self and by Monday he died. It was such a shock. He was 2 weeks shy of 11 years old. I could not believe the grief I had over him. I couldn't take it and immediately got Judah, another wgsd, who turned 1 on August 1st. I have Bear's picture sitting near my sink and I still look at him every morning. I think dogs are best at giving unconditional love and why wouldn't that be a tragic loss. Good luck with your new baby...I know they bring lots of love and laughter too and maybe some day you'll be able to get another german shepherd.


----------



## Silvermoon

What a beautiful girl!! I am so sorry for your loss. 

H


----------



## drosado

Phil,

I am so sorry. I lost my Rudi suddenly last year after 11 years. He was a beautiful German Shepherd and taught me so much about unconditional love. I think I cried for 2 weeks. I still have his picture here on my desk. You will never forget Sasha and the lessons she taught you. We brought R.D. home 2 mos. after Rudi died and 3 mos. after getting R.D. we brought Mia home. They have helped to heal our broken hearts a bit. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## PhilGT

Is it wrong that I am thinking of getting another one already? I will never forget my Sasha but I miss having a German Shep so much. 

I wont rush into it of course but have any of you lost your friend and then looked at getting another sooner rather that waiting many months?


----------



## rockhead

Phil:

I'm sorry for your tragic and sudden loss. 

My Eich seemed perfectly happy and healthy the day his spleen ruptured from HSA. I was spreading his ashes less than a month later. It's not fair, but in time you will rationalize why it happened and you will come to accept it.


Best of luck to you and your family, especially your expected arrival. I'm sure Sasha would have made a great big sister. I hope you and your family recover quickly and do what's best for for all of you.

For what it's worth, here's a shot of my grandmother's GSD Rex, checking out the newest addition to the family. That's me on the bed, circa 1964.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Phil, if that's how you feel, go with it. 

It took me 2 years to get over Zeus' death, I cried for months. If it weren't for our new baby, we'd be on anti-depressants.

Odin died just over a month ago, I am picking up my new puppy in 4 hours. My house just doesn't feel right without a GSD.


----------



## DunRingill

No, it's not too early to think about getting another GSD! The right time is whenever you're ready.

She was a beautiful girl, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PaddyD

PhilGT said:


> Is it wrong that I am thinking of getting another one already? I will never forget my Sasha but I miss having a German Shep so much.
> 
> I wont rush into it of course but have any of you lost your friend and then looked at getting another sooner rather that waiting many months?


I am an ex-Marine MP too and I couldn't wait to leave the vet's office to start bawling when my last dog died. 
Of course, we said never again right after that but I was online looking at rescues within a month. Why? Because I wanted that warm, furry, pain-in-the-butt friendship again. Tried a rescue that didn't work out, then got a GSD pup. And you know what a pain in the butt THEY can be. 2 years later we still have last dog's picture on the refrigerator and are madly in love with GSD.


----------



## shilohsmom

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your little girl was beautiful and so lucky to have such a loving home. Please keep us updated.


----------



## shilohsmom

PhilGT said:


> Is it wrong that I am thinking of getting another one already? I will never forget my Sasha but I miss having a German Shep so much.
> 
> I wont rush into it of course but have any of you lost your friend and then looked at getting another sooner rather that waiting many months?


No, it is not wrong at all!!! Sasha knew your love and would want you to share that with another dog.


----------



## kiya

Phil your girl sure is beautiful.
No your not wrong for thinking about another dog. At least I do not think so.
When we lost our GSD Cheyenne about 10yrs ago, suddenly just like you. We were in shock, heartbroken. My husband kept saying we have to wait. I couldn't. We still had our rescue, Chazzy at the time, but the house was so quiet without Cheyenne. By the time a week had passed I convinced him I needed to find a puppy. I still ended up having to wait almost 2 months. Apache was born 2 weeks before Cheyenne passed away.
For me it helped me deal with loosing Cheyenne. He was 9, never sick a day in his life. We found out, in the er that night it was a tumor that ruptured on his heart and that put him in cardiac arrest.


----------



## PhilGT

On the condition front I phoned the vet about 1pm UK time. The vet carrying out the post mortem has to complete his normal operations / jobs first - which of course I understand. My girl's body has been kept in a cold preserve area in the Vetinary Hosptal. Vet hopes to get phoning later this afternoon (currently almost 5pm UK time) but my Vet is open until 8pm. If no update this evening it will likely be tomorrow I guess.

My wife just got home and broke down with nobody there to greet her. I am about to leave from work. Its going to be very hard coming home for the first time and no Sasha. 

Thank you all again sincerely for your kindness, thoughts, prayers and advise. It means so much. The people on this forum are amazing. Although you all are many miles away from me it has helped me grieve my terrible loss.


----------



## Caledon

Sorry for your loss.

If getting another dog this soon feels right with you and your family, then that is the only opinion that matters.

I have had friends who have lost their pet suddenly and immediately replaced them. For them, they said the hurt was decreased as they focused on building a new relationship.


----------



## britales

Phil,
So sorry for your loss. We just got our boy Bleu about 7 months ago. He just turned 2 and has become a big part of our family. We wish you the best!
Gene


----------



## Remo

Phil,

Believe me, I know all too well what you are going through and you have my complete heartfelt sympathy.

You will know when the time is right and the dog is the right one. Some folks get another GSD when their first one starts showing signs of old age. Other folks feel the need to wait ten years. 

Whatever feels right to you and your wife, is right for you and your wife. It is a very personal decision. And I am sure that your beautiful Sasha would approve 100%. She will be watching over you from above now.


----------



## Lilie

So very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I'm sorry you don't have answers yet. I know you are anxious. I would be too.

I agree with others - at any time you are ready for a new dog, is the right time. I always say, "Nothing heals a broken heart, better than a wet nose." To be honest with you, I think about getting a new dog too and mine is still here. She is so old and I don't even want to think about losing her. Have to be realistic though. I do feel guilty, while I am looking at pictures of those rescue dogs and my girl is looking up at me like - seriously?


----------



## Judahsmom

Phil, I absolutely don't think it's too soon to be thinking of another. As I posted, Bear died August 23 and we picked Judah up from the breeder Sept. 24th. I'll never forget Bear...never...but Judah has certainly helped and I feel like he's opened up a whole new world. I told my husband when Bear died that I realized I am just a dog person and I will never be without one.


----------



## Snickelfritz

:hug:I don't think it's wrong for you to be thinking about getting another furball for your life. Not at all. I was losing my Rottenridgeback she was 12 years old, her health was failing fast. I knew I wouldn't be able to stand losing her, so I dragged my husband out on New Years Day 2 years ago and "rescued" a puppy from craigslist. She's a Cardigan Corgi, and she's been such a blessing. When I had to put my old girl down, I sat down on the floor and cried with my new puppy in my arms, and my 2 year old GSD (that I had gotten right after my 13 year old black lab/gsd mix died) snuggling and licking my face. It was the right thing for me. 

Your Sasha was so so pretty. I just want to say again, how sorry I am for you and your wife.


----------



## gsdniko

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Very sorry, RIP Sasha.
There are not enough words out there to take the pain of losing a family member away.

You may want to ask your doctor for some Xanax to help take the edge of your grief off. 
I did that in December when I lost my Rio of 13 years.

She was lucky to have been loved so deeply.


----------



## Pattycakes

So very sorry to about the loss of your Sasha.   Hugs to you and your wife. 

I hope the vet will be able to give you some answers.


----------



## Stosh

When our last gsd Omy started getting older I kept telling my husband that when she died I was getting a pup within 24 hrs. Like you, I just couldn't bear the emptiness. As it turned out I had to wait closer to 24 mos but I can't see doing that again. Nothing brings hope like a new pup


----------



## PhilGT

Ok folks I have just had the phone call from the vet. 

Her heart was ok, her liver was ok, her lungs were ok, her stomach was ok, her bowels were ok. There was no sign of any tumours, any excess bleeding anywhere. 

The actual post mortem was stated as such as 'inconclusive'. However my vet has stated with reasonable confidence that given she died so quickly and all other vital organs were normal, it was likely a Brian Anyerism or Hemorage. Perhaps thats also why she died with her eyes completely open. Something has just burst in her brain and that was that. 

Goodbye my gorgeous girl. You are sorely missed.


----------



## Draugr

Like others have said there is no wrong time - either too soon or too late - to get a new dog. The time is right whenever you and your wife feel it is right. It's one of those extremely personal decisions that has a wildly different answer for every different couple and every different individual.


----------



## fuzzybunny

At least you have sort of an answer and it was quick. Again, I'm so sorry and I hope time will help with your pain. If it's not too painful, perhaps you could post a pic of your sweet girl.


----------



## PhilGT

Pics again below from post on page 3 - wife and I just cant stop the tears. Completely utterly devestated. She was only 8. When we got married we got Sasha so part of our marriage will be missing forever. 



PhilGT said:


> My beautiful girl - I miss you terribly. Thank you for all the amazing memories.


----------



## fuzzybunny

Gorgeous girl. Sorry, I should have scanned all the pages.


----------



## Bcannie

PhilGT said:


> Is it wrong that I am thinking of getting another one already? I will never forget my Sasha but I miss having a German Shep so much.
> 
> I wont rush into it of course but have any of you lost your friend and then looked at getting another sooner rather that waiting many months?


I'm so sorry for your sudden loss. 

As others have said....whatever is right for you. When my last shepherd died two years ago I started researching right away. It kept my mind focused on something other than the terrible hole my heart felt.

I was going to wait longer, but ended up finding the right puppy within months. Some people that knew me were afraid it was too soon, but I haven't regretted it. I will always miss my previous dogs terribly, but that horrible silence was replaced with a little life that I had to take care of. It helped get 
my mind off the terrible ache, and now it is easier to remember the good memories. And I love my new addition. Not the same dog, but I love her to pieces!


----------



## Stosh

I hope it's some consolation to know that you kept her very healthy and there wasn't any disease or condition that you missed. Truly, there was nothing you could have done to save her.


----------



## PhilGT

Stosh said:


> I hope it's some consolation to know that you kept her very healthy and there wasn't any disease or condition that you missed. Truly, there was nothing you could have done to save her.


Yes I have some comfort in that and also that I know she basically died instantly. She also died with happy thoughts wagging her tail while eating her dinner.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Sasha was gorgeous...absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## katieliz

wanted to share something with you that my husband says, "when you lose one it allows you to know another one" (since we can't just have unlimited dogs). each one is so incredibly special. 

may you find another (as soon as you're ready) that brings joy to your heart once again.


----------



## PhilGT

katieliz said:


> wanted to share something with you that my husband says, "when you lose one it allows you to know another one" (since we can't just have unlimited dogs). each one is so incredibly special.


Thank you for that, very true.


----------



## Good_Karma

Well, there wasn't anything you could have done differently to change the outcome. I haven't lost one of my dogs yet (and I dread with all my being that terrible day) but I know plenty of people have endured the loss and pain and still found the joys and love of a dog to outweigh the heartache when they pass. Time will make it better. I hope that you can find a bit of comfort every day knowing that we all care about you and are thinking of you in your time of sadness.

Be well and take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## krystyne73

Sorry for your loss Phil. My sister's Samoyed passed away from the same thing. They were playing frisbee and he just fell over while chasing after the toy.

Pets play such an emotional connection to our lives, it is understandable you would want to replace her.

RIP Sasha girl


----------



## CassandGunnar

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. 

I agree that you'll know when it's time. I've always believed that we don't pick our dogs, somehow, they pick us.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Sasha, I know that you must have lots of great memories of her that no one can take from you. Someday your Sasha will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and what a glorius reunion it will be. For now your precious girl is running free, run free sweet Sasha, run free. :rip:


----------



## Renofan2

Phil: I am so sorry for your loss. Sasha was truly beautiful and looks so happy in the pics. It is not to soon to be thinking of getting another. It is truly a tribute to Sasha that you cannot imagine your life without another dog in it. When my Reno was diagnosed with a terminal sinus tumor at age 8 and given 6 months to live, I ran out and got another gsd as I could not imagine coming home to an empty house. Reno lived 6 more years and still broke my heart when she died. At least Libby was here to help me through it. 

My deepest sympathies to you and your wife for your tragic loss.

Cheryl


----------



## duttlyn

Phil,

I'm so very sorry for your loss... I know what it's like to lose a beloved companion and it hurts desperately. Take comfort that your beautiful Sasha spent her last moments knowing she was loved. She had just been given food by her daddy and she was enjoying herself when she went. And, thank God that you were given the blessing to know that her passing was quick rather than coming home and finding her and wondering. It's so difficult, I know. You will be in my prayers tonight.

Blessings,
Duttlyn


----------



## SitUbuSit

PhilGT said:


> Pics again below from post on page 3 - wife and I just cant stop the tears. Completely utterly devestated. She was only 8. When we got married we got Sasha so part of our marriage will be missing forever.


Just read through this thread. This is so terribly sad. I'm so sorry for your loss - what a beautiful, sweet girl.

You were blessed with 8 precious years with Sasha, and it sounds like you and your wife had the fullest experience possible with her during her short life. The love and happiness you shared doesn't go away -- she was a special part of your marriage, and she will be with you always. 

I know you will open your hearts and home to another dog when the time is right, and while your next dog can never replace Sasha, the relationship you share will honor her memory. 

Most importantly, you have a baby on the way! You and your wife have so much love and joy coming in your future -- more than some people will ever know. It may seem impossible to imagine now, when your grief is so fresh, but it will get better, one day at a time. May God continue to bless you and your family.


----------



## chelle

Phil, I'm so sorry - I want to offer my sincere condolences to you along with the others. I can't imagine how scary and painful that must have been for you and your wife. Just tragic. But she was ready to go upstairs for some reason and you *WILL* run and play and see her again!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Your heart will guide you as to when you're ready for another. Trust that . It will work out as intended. 

But again, I'm so sorry. She was (is!) a beautiful baby. Just beautiful.!!!


----------



## DharmasMom

Sasha was a gorgeous, gorgeous girl. And obviously very well loved. I agree with everyone who says it is not too early for another pup to love. It is whenever you and your wife are ready. I have not had to deal with losing one of my dogs and I DREAD the day it happens but I do know that I would not be able to stand to come home to an empty house either.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

What a shocking, tragic loss. I am SO sorry that you lost your beautiful girl.



PhilGT said:


> Is it wrong that I am thinking of getting another one already? I will never forget my Sasha but I miss having a German Shep so much.
> 
> I wont rush into it of course but have any of you lost your friend and then looked at getting another sooner rather that waiting many months?


We have always gotten another dog right away. I know some people wait years and I don't know how they do it. I'm sure they wonder how I could possibly think about getting another dog so soon after losing one. Do what feels right for you. 

We lost Sneaker at 14-1/2 years old, on a Thursday. The next day I called a breeder I knew through a mutual friend, and she referred us to a friend of hers that had some pups left from a litter that were 20 weeks old. We went to see them that Saturday, decided to take one, went home and puppy proofed the house. We picked up Cassidy the following weekend.

When we lost Cassidy at 4 years old I started the search fairly quickly too - we preferred females, I really wanted a longcoat if at all possible, and I knew it might take a little while. As it turned out, a breeder on another GSD board had had a litter 3 weeks prior, and she had a female longcoat available. We had to wait 5 more weeks until Dena was old enough to come home, but she helped us get over the untimely loss of Cassidy so much. 

We used to have one cat and one dog at a time, and it was so hard to lose our only one and to come home to a quiet empty house, so I decided I never wanted to be in that position again, and now we have two of each. When we lost Dena, also at 4 years old, to lymphoma it helped to have her half brother Keefer. We still missed her terribly and we both cried a lot for a long time afterward, but I think it would have been even worse without him.


----------



## KZoppa

Phil, i am a FIRM believer that the ones we lose always pick our next family member and send them our way or send us their way when the time is right. I have no doubts in my mind that Sasha is up there right now at the bridge sorting through all potential candidates to send your way. She'll pick the best one for you and you'll know when the time is right. Keep your heart open and the rest will follow.


----------



## chelle

KZoppa said:


> Phil, i am a FIRM believer that the ones we lose always pick our next family member and send them our way or send us their way when the time is right. I have no doubts in my mind that Sasha is up there right now at the bridge sorting through all potential candidates to send your way. She'll pick the best one for you and you'll know when the time is right. Keep your heart open and the rest will follow.


Yes, I think this is exactly right!!!!!!!!! Well worded!!!!!


----------



## PhilGT

Thanks again everyone. I still cant stop crying but I have signed up to the German Shep Rescue UK adoption list so perhaps one might come my way when the time is right. 

With the baby coming it wont be fair on both a puppy and baby to raise a puppy shep with so much energy from a pup. I will rehome hopefully a 2 to 5 year old from somewhere. Because Northern Ireland is such a small country one to a good home doesnt come up that often but perhaps my Sasha will find the one for me soon.

Its the small things that are really sadding me now. Like when I have a bit of food left over from our own dinner, it gets thrown out instead of given to my dog. I can only hope over the next few days I will start to feel a bit better. Thankfully most people in work yesterday I told also had lost a dog of their own which helped them understand my pain. I am just glad now it is weekend. My brother had suggested I get another breed such as a lab but I just cant bring myself to look past the love and loyality of a Shep.


----------



## KZoppa

PhilGT said:


> Thanks again everyone. I still cant stop crying but I have signed up to the German Shep Rescue UK adoption list so perhaps one might come my way when the time is right.
> 
> With the baby coming it wont be fair on both a puppy and baby to raise a puppy shep with so much energy from a pup. I will rehome hopefully a 2 to 5 year old from somewhere. Because Northern Ireland is such a small country one to a good home doesnt come up that often but perhaps my Sasha will find the one for me soon.
> 
> Its the small things that are really sadding me now. Like when I have a bit of food left over from our own dinner, it gets thrown out instead of given to my dog. I can only hope over the next few days I will start to feel a bit better. Thankfully most people in work yesterday I told also had lost a dog of their own which helped them understand my pain. I am just glad now it is weekend. My brother had suggested I get another breed such as a lab but I just cant bring myself to look past the love and loyality of a Shep.


 

:hugs: you'll reach the point the loss wont be so hard because you'll be laughing at all the good times. I still cry sometimes when i think about my cat Princess and she's been gone 10 years now. but then i remember how silly she was sometimes and just how absolutely sweet she was. She was my best friend from the time i was 5 until I had to have her put to sleep when i was 14. Hardest thing i've ever had to do so far. Its never easy to lose them, suddenly or otherwise. perhaps, making a donation in her name to the rescue or local shelter might help?


----------



## PhilGT

On a quick side note - I have only ever had female dogs. Sasha was my first German Shep. Is there normally much difference in temperment between dog and bitch Sheps? I have my heart set on another bitch when the time is right for thinking but perhaps I am wrong to rule out a dog?


----------



## KZoppa

PhilGT said:


> On a quick side note - I have only ever had female dogs. Sasha was my first German Shep. Is there normally much difference in temperment between dog and bitch Sheps? I have my heart set on another bitch when the time is right for thinking but perhaps I am wrong to rule out a dog?


 
males tend to be goofy and silly throughout their lives but can be serious when the time calls for it and they're slower to mature mentally. Whereas females tend to mature more quickly mentally and be more serious. Beyond that, there's not much different between the two in my limited experience. Females though if another bitch rubs them the wrong way, they do hold grudges. Males will scuffle and move on. Hopefully someone with more experience between the two can explain better or differently. I have one male who is mixed with border collie and all my other dogs have been female so i dont have an even experience between the two to comment fully. Either sex can make a perfect family member.


----------



## DnP

Cassidy's Mom said:


> We have always gotten another dog right away. I know some people wait years and I don't know how they do it. I'm sure they wonder how I could possibly think about getting another dog so soon after losing one. *Do what feels right for you*.


This is a very important point. Each person grieves differently, so don't let how others react/grieve dictate your grieving process.

For some, the comfort of another dog immediately helps them through that grieving process. For others, they must wait.

I lost my Dakota after 13 years of being together. I was one of those people who needed nearly a year until I was ready for another dog. The ONE thing I was sure about...it was going to be another gsd. I still tear up when I think about Dakota and it's been nearly 6 years since I said good-bye, but I don't hurt as bad. Healing does take time...

Many of us have our preferences of female vs. male. I can tell you that males do tend to maturementally at a slower pace than females. I enjoy the extended goofball phase...in fact, I'm enjoying the 4 year goofball phase of my current gsd (secretly, I think he has a Peter Pan complex)

Your Sasha was a gorgeous girl. Iknow you'll treasure those memories you have of her. 

Big hugs to you and your wife...:hugs:


----------



## Stosh

Stosh is the first male gsd we've had and he fits the general description given so far. He's definitely more of a late bloomer than the females were, he's more playful and affectionate too. Very calm and laid back with an off switch but ready to go when it's time. Keep us posted!


----------



## shilohsmom

Well theres no breed quite like the GSD. When I lost my girl many years ago in a car accident I thought I'd never get another dog again....of course the house was way too lonely and quiet without a dog so I opened my mind up to possilbly getting another dog just not a German Shepherd this time....I looked at Dobies but I kept peaking at the GSDs. In no time I adopted my boy Shiloh. What can I say? German Shepherds just fit so well in my life and offer everything I could ever want in a dog/companion.

As far as boys versus girls, they are all special and each dog unique. I love my boys but I got to say there is nothing in the world quite like having a little girl around.

Best wishes in your search.


----------



## PhilGT

Thanks again folks for the advice. 

Im just home for the second day from work with no Sasha. The house is so empty. Its quite funny because when my wife and I are now in the house we now realise how much we used to talk to the dog and about the dog. Now shes gone it is like the conversation level is halved.

I am still grieving of course but I feel I need to get a dog to help me move on and will that void in our home and our life. I have had a dog in my life for over 15 years and I cant do without. 

At the moment my wife is against it because of the baby due in 8 weeks. She things its better to bring the dog into the house when the child is already there rather than bring the child into the house and the dog possibly get jealous. 

My opinion is that I would rather get a GSD before the child to get our new dog settled in her new home. She can then be introduced to the baby in the same way I would have done with Sasha etc. I have read up a lot already about things to do to help introduce a baby to a dog. I was all prepared with Sasha in mind before we lost her so suddenly. 

What are your thoughts on this? If I am ready to look for another Shep now should I do so or wait until after the baby is born? When rehoming I will of course ensure I get a GSD used to kids.


----------



## tracyaesaert

I am sooooo sorry for your loss.... I can hardly imagine what you are going through... I have not lost a pet so far, but we only got our dog in the last 6 months. And honestly I would go mental if something happens to her, so when she has been in your life 8 years or more .... I do hope that you'll find a new GSD asap to get over the loss of your loving pet ...


----------



## Wolfgeist

I am so so sorry for your loss.. I cried my eyes out reading your posts. I cannot imagine the pain you're going through. 

If you want another dog, get another dog. If you are able to care for it properly, as you did your sweet girl, there is nothing to restrict you except your new baby and whether or not you have the time for a new dog. Good luck!


----------



## ken k

am sorry for your loss, I can't imagine the devastation of a sudden loss like yours


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry about Sasha. What a terrible shock for you and your wife to have this happen so suddenly. My heart goes out to both of you. She was a very beautiful girl and she looks so happy with her ball. Rest in peace, Sasha. :angel:


----------



## PhilGT

To all my kind, considerate and thoughtful German Shepherd owner friends reading this I want to share with you just some of the amazing memories my wife and I have of our special Sasha. It is 2 days now and I really don't as yet feel any better. There is an empty place my heart that only my Sasha was able to fill. 

In loving memory of Sasha, died suddenly Wednesday 24th August 2011, at home at our house in Northern Ireland. She had perfect health all her life up until she passed away.

Our Vet confirmed that she was taken from us early at the age of 8 as a result of a brain hemorrhage. She died instantly and thankfully did not suffer. 

Where ever you are now my girl, I will love you always. Thank you for the love you showed us and the many many happy times. 'Mummy and Daddy' will miss you forever. 

In Loving Memory Of Sasha - YouTube


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Your words..... The love you have for Sasha brings me to tears. May she rest in peace now. At least you know and have the answer that has left you sleepless these past few nights. Now your mind will be a lil more at ease. Sending prayers for you and your life from Texas. 

P.s. Video not coming up.


----------



## rockhead

PhilGT said:


> Our Vet confirmed that she was taken from us early at the age of 8 as a result of a brain hemorrhage.


Phil, she never knew what hit her and she didn't feel a thing. There was also absolutely nothing that could have been done beforehand - no test, no prevention. It's a big bag of suck for you, but Sasha had the upper hand. 

When my Eich died at 7.5 I, too, felt robbed. It took me quite some time to realize and appreciate that he had his best years with me and went out _before_ arthritis, cataracts, hips, aches, pains, etc. 

I hope you check out this sticky thread I started - I think it might help you; http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/98522-recovery-process.html


----------



## PhilGT

PhilGT said:


> In Loving Memory Of Sasha - YouTube


Slightly different youtube link below Danielle - its ok in the UK so maybe takes a while to process over the US youtube servers if its not working for you. 

In Loving Memory Of Sasha - YouTube

Thanks Rockhead, I will give that thread a read now.


----------



## KZoppa

very moving memorial video Phil. Sasha was certainly a gorgeous girl.


----------



## KZoppa

PhilGT said:


> Thanks again folks for the advice.
> 
> Im just home for the second day from work with no Sasha. The house is so empty. Its quite funny because when my wife and I are now in the house we now realise how much we used to talk to the dog and about the dog. Now shes gone it is like the conversation level is halved.
> 
> I am still grieving of course but I feel I need to get a dog to help me move on and will that void in our home and our life. I have had a dog in my life for over 15 years and I cant do without.
> 
> At the moment my wife is against it because of the baby due in 8 weeks. She things its better to bring the dog into the house when the child is already there rather than bring the child into the house and the dog possibly get jealous.
> 
> My opinion is that I would rather get a GSD before the child to get our new dog settled in her new home. She can then be introduced to the baby in the same way I would have done with Sasha etc. I have read up a lot already about things to do to help introduce a baby to a dog. I was all prepared with Sasha in mind before we lost her so suddenly.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? If I am ready to look for another Shep now should I do so or wait until after the baby is born? When rehoming I will of course ensure I get a GSD used to kids.


 

i agree with your wife on waiting until after the baby comes. Bringing a new baby home is stressful and exhausting, especially if you're first time parents. It would be best for the dog coming in, if you and your wife were to get into a routine and get the hang of things before bringing the dog in. Remember the dog would have to adjust to the new life as well in a new home and with the possibility of you and your wife being stressed out and a whole different meaning of tired, you wouldnt want to place that kind of stress on a new dog. It could result in the new dog blaming the screaming wiggly mini human for the stress and it could cause problems. Of course, NEVER leave the dog and baby alone unsupervised anyway but i think you get the idea. I also dont think, from a mom's point of view, she wants the stress of getting to know a new dog AND a new baby and juggling things. in the end you and your wife have to agree on it. Until there is some middle ground reached, i wouldnt advise bringing a new dog in. Perhaps your wife also needs some additional time to grieve before sharing her heart again with a new four legged companion.


----------



## PhilGT

Wise words and I think as you say for both mum, baby and dog maybe then it would be better to wait.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

Oh, how my heart breaks for you! Sending lots of love and prayers your way...


----------



## onyx'girl

Phil, my heart goes out to you and your wife. I agree...focus on your new chapter of being parents! After the long winter, maybe in the spring you'll both be ready to add a pup into your busy lives. Not sure if the shelters or nearby rescues need help, but you could always volunteer(walk dogs, whatever you can do) until you are ready for a pup. 
I did this while I waited for my pup to come after my 14 yr old girl went to the bridge...it filled a hole in my heart and I helped other dogs while I grieved her loss.


----------



## NancyJ

I also agree with your wife. I raised my kids around German Shepherds so I don't think it is so much the issue having the dog around but right now SHE needs all the care and attention and a new baby is soooo much stress. I think you can bring a dog or puppy in when the baby is older. I had a GSD puppy even with a toddler and a newborn at one point. Guess I didn't know better but he wound up being the greatest dog with those kids.

He would lay in the yard and watch them as they played. My youngest learned to walk by pulling up on him and he would walk ever so gently with her. Even as he neared death as an old dog, he would hobble from bedroom to bedroom to check on everyone throughout the night.

Each person is different. I am partial to the males.

And I am really so sorry for your loss. I know what a stress it is. They are with us for such a short time even in the best of circumstances and thankfully her time with you was good.


----------



## chelle

I agree, too that waiting might be best. We have winter setting in soon and trying to potty train and exercise, etc and so on with a pup in winter is so much harder. (I am in a very cold winter climate.)

Soon that precious baby will be here and you and your wife will be so enamored, exhausted, in love and busy! that the pup could potentially not get all that I'm sure you want to give. 

I might get some upset with me, but I don't know about a rescue. You will have a little babe after all.... I'd get a pup, but I'd wait til spring, so the babe is well established and the pup grows knowing that babe is above him/her. I'm no expert, but that's how I'd go. I know you don't want to wait and totally don't blame you!!!!!!! I wish you luck and heartfelt prayers, no matter which way you go.:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## GregK

I'm sorry for your loss.

My Collie died suddenly in the winter of 09. Not sure which is worse, this or taking them in to get put down.....


----------



## Judahsmom

Phil, I watched your video...wow, says it all...immediately took me back a year ago when Bear died. They sure have a way of capturing our hearts completely. Your video is an awesome tribute to her...on my bucket list is to make to Ireland....with a name like O'Hara, I think I'd get a warm welcome LOL. Anyway, I also wanted to mention that if you have any neighbors with gsd, you might play with them. I have a neighbor behind me with a black and tan shepherd who I played while I waited for Judah to turn 8 weeks. I have grown to love him. And probably lucky for him, his parents just had a baby girl and I think he was feeling a little neglected so he loved my attention. And why is it they ALL love tennis balls? What is with that? Anyway, Phil, I hope you find comfort here.


----------



## PhilGT

Thanks all for the feedback. Wife at work today (as most Saturdays) leaving me alone now in the house. So lonely without the dog. Just trying to keep myself busy to take my mind of it. 

As hard as it is I know the right thing to do is to wait until baby is born and settled. Once again, I am overwhelmed by the support on this forum. Thank you all so very very much.


----------



## dOg

sorry your dog died...and it hurts so.

I too lost one ten days ago. No matter how or when, it always is hard.

wish I could be more helpful.

you might enjoy this...

God : The Interview With God : Popular Screensavers : Inspirational Screensaver


----------



## PhilGT

dOg said:


> sorry your dog died...and it hurts so.
> 
> I too lost one ten days ago. No matter how or when, it always is hard.
> 
> wish I could be more helpful.
> 
> you might enjoy this...
> 
> God : The Interview With God : Popular Screensavers : Inspirational Screensaver


I did, thank you.


----------



## tracyaesaert

oh crap... the video is great and i am sitting here with tears in my eyes and Rox looking at me like the understands ....:teary:

oops... she understands


----------



## dogsnkiddos

Phil, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

We have had shepherds our entire adult lives. Old Bitch has been with us from the start of our relationship and will leave us soon due to osteosarcoma. We can't even contemplate the void there will be for us- I can understand the feeling of the dog going hand in hand with the marriage. 
Old Bitch initially shared her home with MrSerious. We fostered dogs as well. Ms Naughty came to our lives purely by chance- I was having my dogs chipped at the shelter and a GSD was walked through for a potty break. She came home with us that night. She was an incredibly NAUGHTY dog when we got her. She turned out to be a biter (she disliked men in ball caps, leather jackets and those who smoked). She was severely abused and had been seized from her owner. Three weeks after we got her I found out I was pregnant with my first child. We went into training over drive. We enlisted others to training boot camps (in case i had to focus on baby, the dog would have others with whom she had trained). She became our most AWESOME dog ever. When the baby arrived she was perfect.
In December, five years ago, two weeks after we lost MrSerious to complications of DM, MsNaughty, our BooBear dropped dead suddenly (two days before Christmas). I cry to this day. We did not rush out to get a dog after MrSerious, but after MsNaughty died we thought about fostering again. I happened to be browsing petfinder to see about rescues close to us (we had moved to a new state and I had to start over). I noticed a 6 month old male that was in rescue and needed surgery. I casually emailed the rescue that we had a dog who'd had the same surgery and would be happy to foster during post surgical recovery/therapy. The rescue was not asking for a foster....they weren't even soliciting donations for his surgery (they were saying he would be ready to adopt after surgery), yet they called me and asked me to come in for a meet and greet. I became their foster for this pup...and took him to specialists and vets (turns out he did NOT need surgery) and suddenly found out WE had a new dog! We adopted him 6 months after he came to us as a foster.


----------



## Cjkl50

Sorry about your loss. We just lost our 13 year old to a stroke. I think about him everyday. He was my true best friend. My other shepherd has not been the same since.


----------



## prophecy

shilohsmom said:


> Well theres no breed quite like the GSD. When I lost my girl many years ago in a car accident I thought I'd never get another dog again....of course the house was way too lonely and quiet without a dog so I opened my mind up to possilbly getting another dog just not a German Shepherd this time....I looked at Dobies but I kept peaking at the GSDs. In no time I adopted my boy Shiloh. What can I say? German Shepherds just fit so well in my life and offer everything I could ever want in a dog/companion.
> 
> As far as boys versus girls, they are all special and each dog unique. I love my boys but I got to say there is nothing in the world quite like having a little girl around.
> 
> Best wishes in your search.


Shilohsmom,Dobes are SUCH differant dogs to shepherds.I own a dobe female currently,and I must say TOTAL differant dog than my sheppies. She's much more of a high energy dog,quirky,and can be rather obnoxious at times.(brat,Brat,BRAT!!! I say) My GSD girls are much less needy than my dober too.They are velcro dogs,those dobes.Dobers also have higher same sex agression(esspecially males).I prefer the shepherds,all but the blasted shedding! Dobes have MUCH easier coats. lol


----------



## codmaster

PhilGT said:


> I am totally distraught. I came home from work as normal today at 545pm. My wife had been home for an hour and my 8 year old German Shep had bee acting totally normal.
> 
> I gave her her food, same time as every other day. She started to eat it outside and I went upstairs to change out of my suit. Literally 1 minute later I heard this almighty howling. My wife shouted up theres something wrong with the dog. By the time I got down, 10 seconds after the howling had started I watched her take her last breath.
> 
> She had keeled over onto her side, eyes open and tongue out. Urine on the ground from where she lay. My wife had watched her and once she fell over she didnt move. So it didnt seem like a fit. I can only assume a massive heart attack? Post mortem is due tomorrow from the vet.
> 
> But if anyone out there can shed some light please do. I cant stop bawling my eyes out. Dont know what to do. In such shock as she went so quick. Zero medical history of any conditions. She was always very healthy.
> 
> RIP my beautiful Sasha - you will be missed forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a long time viewer of this forum so please forgive me that this is only my first proper post but if anyone can help me get through this it will be much appreciated. Thank you.


Phil,
Have you seen this? I thought that maybe it might help!

*Last Night*​​I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. 
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep. 

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, 
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." 

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, 
You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. 

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. 
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. 

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. 
I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there. 

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key. 
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me." 

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. 
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there. 

It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday. 
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." 

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... 
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. 

The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning 
and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." 

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, 
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. 

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. 
Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. 


Author Unknown​


----------



## PhilGT

Thanks for sharing that poem. Did make me cry again but in a comforting way.


----------



## codmaster

PhilGT said:


> Thanks for sharing that poem. Did make me cry again but in a comforting way.


 
I know what you mean! You never "get over it' but the sharp pain eases after some time and then the happy memories will be there!


----------



## chelle

codmaster, that was a touching poem, thank you. I can only imagine the hurt the OP is going thru ... I hope and pray to have many, many more years with my furbabies, but we never *really* know, do we?

Phil your girl is currently running around in the most green and the most plush, dog happy and dog friendly place she could EVER be! The only thing she might be waiting for is you -- to see you again -- but she knows she will!!! It is only us humans with the doubts.  You'll see that sweet girl again and it'll be like you never missed a beat. 

Again, I'm sorry and I am sitting here with tears in my eyes.  It must be crazy and ridiculously hard to go thru this. I think you have many prayers going out to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I've sent a few )


----------



## Deuce

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## alienegypt

Phil, I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Sasha.

I am know she is smiling on your family.

Good vibes to all of you.


----------



## CMorton

I am so very sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## msvette2u

Sasha was a beautiful dog, stolen much too soon. 
I wish you all the best in choosing another pup for your family. 
If you get one from good bloodlines, or adopt a homeless one that's trustworthy with children, you ought to do fine...


----------



## PhilGT

As much as I want one right now my wife would rather wait so I have to respect that. I think maybe a couple of months after the baby is born we might consider getting a puppy and raise them together. 

However I will not discount a rehome as I would normally always rather rehome and give a dog another change for a good life but I just need to be sure they are ok with small kids. 

I dont think I will truely get over this until I have another GSD to focus on but for now I just have to try and deal with the shock of all this even though its so hard.


----------



## Stosh

Probably a good idea to wait. Your lives are about to change completely with the baby coming and you'll be so busy the months will fly by. Once you get into a routine a new puppy will fit in.


----------



## Hermann

hi, l am so sorry for the loss of your dog...it sounds like maybe she had a case of bloat, which does occur in large chested dogs, ie. GSD's


----------



## KZoppa

Hermann said:


> hi, l am so sorry for the loss of your dog...it sounds like maybe she had a case of bloat, which does occur in large chested dogs, ie. GSD's


 
Hermann, i'm sorry but if you had read through the whole thread, you would know that Phil had a necropsy done and it was determined by the vet that Sasha died from an anurism (sp (never could spell that word)). Bloat kills quick but not anywhere near as quick as what happened and Sasha died with her eyes open. Bloat doesnt kill quick enough to cause that. Bloat is slow compared and painful. Sasha didnt know what hit her. 

Phil, i apologize for having to bring it back up. I know its tough and you and your wife are still suffering the loss.


----------



## PhilGT

What is bloat? Not sure if you have read earlier posts but my vet did a post mortem and all organs etc were ok. He could therefore only put it down to a brain hemorage given she died basically instantly.

EDIT - Thanks Koppa.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4dognight

Such a tragic loss. Your sasha was a beautiful girl I loved the picture of her on the beach looking away from the camera. She reminds me of my bailey,I lost her quickly one morning to hemangiosarcoma,she was also 8. Sasha was loved and many dogs never know that. Nothing any of us can say will take the sting of death from you. Just know we all know the love of a dog and the sorrow when we lose one. My thoughts are with you and your wife. This indeed was a tragic loss and way too sudden I think that leaves a different type of mourning. I am so sorry


----------



## Redgrappler

This is probably the most powerful post I have read on this forum. My condolences on your loss. Unfortunately, I, like many on here know exactly how you feel. 

Regarding getting a new puppy with a newborn on the way, I was in the same shoes. After my GSD Bree passed, I tried to wait untily my baby was a year old or so because that was the advice I got. I was not able to hold out. Even with my newborn, I was only able to wait until my daughter was 3 months old and set in a pattern before my wife and I made the move to adopt a new pup. This a perfect move, in retrospect. We were able to watch the two grow up for almost 9 years before I had to have my boy put to sleep for a paralyzing injury he incurred. Again, this was traumatic...again I tried to wait...but coudln't. That was two years ago, now I have my boy Zuko whom I love as much as I loved my last two dogs. 

If the love is there and the ability is there, I say go ahead. It worked out for my family. That being said, be true about the ability to handle the extra duties you will have to place on yourself with house breaking your pup, feeding your baby, and all the other daddy duties that come with the job. 

Again, My sincere and utmost condolences for your loss.


----------



## selzer

Bloat is when the stomach is producing gas and it turns shutting off any method for the gas to escape. The stomach swells and twists and is a serious emergency. If they can save the dog, they usually will tack the stomach in hopes of preventing a reoccurance. This would have definitely been confirmed on the necropsy. It is good to know the signs of bloat and do not hesitate to get them the help they need.

Hemangiosarcoma is quick in that they generally show few if any symptoms, but normally as they begin to bleed internally they get tired and go and lay down. They then never wake up. I lost Arwen to this, and while it is devastating, I can find peace in knowing that she was happy and active into her last day with me. And she did not suffer terribly in her last hours.

When they go quick, whether by bloat, or hemangiosarcoma, or an aneurism, it is incredibly difficult for us, because we do not have that building up time, where the dog starts having difficulty moving/getting up, maybe incontinence, weight loss, lethargy, loss of normal thought and behavior patterns, that help us to accept that they will not be with us for much longer. We are not thinking about making that final decision on the dog's behalf. And we are not picturing life without them. 

I am really sorry about your dog. I hope that a new dog will fill some of the hole left in your home. I know we cannot replace them, but we can love another, and let another worm their way so deep into our being that it is like ripping our soul when they go. GSDs are terrible for this.


----------



## PhilGT

Today is the first day I can probably say I am starting to get over slightly the shock of all this. I have been able to laugh and smile thinking back about the good times and the silly wee things sasha used to do. 

The small things still catch me out though. For example making toast and having a bit left over with now nobody to give it to. Or my nightly walks to keep me fit!

Thanks again everyone for the warm comments.


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm glad to hear your slowing being able to find comfort in the many wonderful memories you have of your precious girl. It takes time. You are not alone.


----------



## PhilGT

Yes thanks, I am getting there all be it slowly but surely.


----------

